

The Socialist State of ThoughtWorks - plinkplonk
http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/14/technology/kirkpatrick_thoughtworks.fortune/index.htm

======
plinkplonk
With all the excitement regarding Google's new China approach it might be
interesting to look at another company which makes an explicit virtue of
(proclaiming its adherence to ) "socialism".

